
Loving Google but Not Its Public Offering (from 2004) - kirpekar
http://www.nytimes.com/2004/08/06/business/technology-loving-google-but-not-its-public-offering.html
======
va_coder
"Mr. Kaplan, the entrepreneur, argues that by styling itself as an
idiosyncratic company that has broken the mold in initial offerings, Google is
potentially courting disaster."

Maybe in hindsight he meant the opposite of disaster.

